# what are mk1 TT owners moving on to next?



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

assuming on something of similar or near value, what are people moving on to?

i guess some have moved up the ladder to mkII etc.

I sold mine to make way for a family car and compromised on a mkV golf R32 ;-)
However i don't get the chance to drive it much as the wife uses it more due to the second car in the house hold is her KA.

I'm now thinking of selling the R32 and buying a lower cost Audi Avant Auto or Qashqai Auto, then using the funds to upgrade the KA to something a bit more fun.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well you can see mine below.

We did have an A4 alongside the TT, but as the TT was getting no use, and the A4 is actually quite small as a family car, I wanted to sell the TT and get a bigger estate. But if it was going to replace the TT, I wanted it to be quick. Hence the 530d.

We then sold our A4 to get something smaller, but still child friendly, and got the Cooper. The Mini is essentially my wife's car, and I don't really enjoy driving it as much as the BMW. Maybe if it was a Cooper S, it would be different. Still a cool little car for round town though.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm thinking of buying an i10


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

I moved to a Skoda Fabia vRS  needed the economy...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Dave-TT said:


> I moved to a Skoda Fabia vRS  needed the economy...


what did the TT give you and now the skoda?


----------



## mikeat45 (May 9, 2009)

just bought a 330i sport cabrio so no need or desire to move on


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Going to be moving on to a Range Rover........If I ever find one that has all the options I want.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Tempted by...










...to the extent I will probably go and look at one near me next week if it's still for sale.

3.2 AWD, just like the pic above.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Neil said:


> Tempted by...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'll take one of those in red 8)


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

one of these ... 340bhp, 1050kg, rear wheel drive, no traction control, no abs. Drivers aids ?? your brain !


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

p1tse said:


> Dave-TT said:
> 
> 
> > I moved to a Skoda Fabia vRS  needed the economy...
> ...


If you mean as in mpg then the TT was around 30 and the Skoda is averaging 62.9, so quite a difference when driving 120miles a day...


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Dave-TT said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > Dave-TT said:
> ...


yeah mpg ;-)

crickey, 60+mpg in the skoda. what engine is in it a 1.9tdi or 2.0tdi, is there a vw/seat equivalent

i guess in the tt you needed to fill up almost every two days, but in the skoda maybe eek it out to a week if lucky?


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

> yeah mpg ;-)
> 
> crickey, 60+mpg in the skoda. what engine is in it a 1.9tdi or 2.0tdi, is there a vw/seat equivalent
> 
> i guess in the tt you needed to fill up almost every two days, but in the skoda maybe eek it out to a week if lucky?


Yeah it is really good on fuel, mostly because i do all motorway miles! Yeah its the 1.9tdi engine with 130bhp and 310Nm torque, so its not slow either! Plus with the vRS you can get optional extras, in mine i have Xenon headlights and Cd-Changer 

Yeah the Seat equivalent would be the Ibiza FR, not sure about VW but maybe either the Polo or the Golf GT TDI?

In the TT i was filling up more or less every other day now I only fill up maybe twice a week! And i have to say over the 15k miles i have done so far its been faultless not rattles or anything!

There is a new Fabia vRS coming out in the next month which has the same 1.4 180bhp engine 7-speed DSG as the new Polo GTI and Seat Cupra but for less money (around £15,700)

Just a little picy of mine...










Dave


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

ecko2702 said:


> Going to be moving on to a Range Rover........If I ever find one that has all the options I want.


A bomb to blow it up, saving other people their lives [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

TJS said:


> one of these ... 340bhp, 1050kg, rear wheel drive, no traction control, no abs. Drivers aids ?? your brain !


What I really want, but soo worried about costs of maintence, people on TVR forums pay £2k a year in servicing each year [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I was looking to trade in my TT and Ibiza for a single car. Mostly considered VAG cars, including Scirocco (too impractical), Golf GTi/GTD/R32/R (too expensive), S3 (ditto), and Leon FR/Cupra.
In the end I stuck with the TT and Ibiza. Part of me wishes I'd sold, especially as I've bought a new set of wheels and tyres for the TT and had it fully serviced, but this weather's making me glad I stuck.

My Ibiza's the Seat version of the Fabia VRS. It's a great car. Best I've ever owned. OK, so the TT's faster and more comfortable, but it was over twice the price but not twice as good.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Only tvr I like the look if is Tuscan

but all too hardcore


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

There is nothing that come close to TT for me unless i spend lots of money. Id like to change for

911 - Maybe too common
Extige - Would like a convertible
Noble - Not a convertible
SL - Merc badge and rep :roll: :lol: 
M3 - I couldnt be that much of a chav :lol: 
TVR - Realabity and cost to run on repairs

Anyway, they are all too much money for a nice example, so TT stays


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I went from the TT to a BM 520d M Sport and from there to a Merc C Class Estate. Oh how the mighty have fallen. I really liked the BM but not in the same way I loved the TT. I really dislike the C Class, I can't get comfortable in it, I can't drive it smoothly and it sounds like a bag of spanners even when warm. And it doesn't feel like 200BHP. Its a company car, but I make my wife drive it and I use my Kawasaki. :twisted:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SLK 280/350


----------



## lee.lambretta (Feb 25, 2010)

me never bored of my 225 coupe,use it only nice days..... [smiley=gossip.gif] plan to keep always and cruise in it 20 years time, plenty lookers i have


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

TJS said:


> one of these ... 340bhp, 1050kg, rear wheel drive, no traction control, no abs. Drivers aids ?? your brain !


I know a guy who had one of these. I bumped into him the other day, he's now driving a Beemer after putting the TVR into a tree.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

The TVR is a Griffith 500, 10 years old, 25k miles with annual TVR dealer spec service which means annual engine, gearbox and diff oil changes and fettling and tuning of the Range Rover derived 5 litre V8 engine. A low mileage 6k mile annual service from a TVR specialist is about £375 all up.

Checking the paper work the average service costs are £650 pa with an average of £500 pa for running repairs and tyres. Many Griff owners are looking to replace the alloy wheels as the front tyre size is 15 inch which means V rated Toyo Proxies only and a debate if your insurance company. Last year was expensive, service and repairs came out at £2.5k due the replacement of water pump, brake master cylinder and various difficult to get at mountings and bushes. Lack of use kills these cars and under bonnet heat management is absolutely vital with twin fans and over ride switches the order of the day as the exhaust manifolds exit towards the front of the car before routing out underneath the engine which sits well back in the engine bay. Nearly all the engine ancilliaries and engine bay hoses need after market heat shields. Some of the design and build touches are fantastic, others, especially electrical are crude in the extreme.

Its very fast and fun to drive in the dry but the remapped re-braked TTC will spank it in the wet due to it superior quattro traction, If its raining leave the TVR in the garage ! The Griff 500's were advertised from the factory at 340 bhp... in reality most are 280bhp at best and engine upgrades being mechanical can get expensive unlike the turbo re map for a TT.

I did look for a Tuscan 2 .. the TVR designed and built engine is great when it runs but service and rebuild costs could easily average £2k and year.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Ideally I want to get a 997 convertable next but with an annual mileage of 20,000 the running costs are going to be too high.

I'm therefore thinking of either a 1 series or A4 diesel next

E


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

E said:


> Ideally I want to get a 997 convertable next but with an annual mileage of 20,000 the running costs are going to be too high.
> 
> I'm therefore thinking of either a 1 series or A4 diesel next
> 
> E


997 or an A4 Diesel

Different worlds surely.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Fancy a convertible next, must be the summer sun getting to me 8)

I do at least 20K miles at the mo so the running costs of the 997 rules it out, but I keep an eye on whats for sale and could be tempted if a nice one came along.

A4, or 1 series, oil burner would be the sensible choice being half the price to buy in the first place and I would imagine half the running costs too.

I must have too much time on my hands looking at cars for sale, will probably still be looking next year for a change :?

E


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm doing the same mate, spend far too much time trawling classifieds. :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I went to a Cayman S when I sold my 225TTC in March 2006.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Look at the size of that downpipe on the TVR


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I am looking at Mercedes CLK cab's at the moment


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

honda s2000


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree with Sheldon in that there is very little without spending big money that would tempt me out of my TT.

I do have a Porsche itch that needs scratching, but as it won't be properly scratched unless it is a GT3 RS in Viper Green, it will have to remain unscratched :-(

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

350Z / R32 Golf MK5 no doubt will be next on the list.

Eventually a Porsche or a Bentley.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

TT_Tesh said:


> 350Z / R32 Golf MK5 no doubt will be next on the list.
> 
> Eventually a Porsche or a Bentley.
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]


good choices

i almost swapped my TT for a 350z, but found it was a cat D

but now have a mk5 R32 ;-)


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

An Avant allroad in Diesel

Then a 911 again. 

Never selling tt.


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

Reading up on RS6's at the moment.

A remap takes them to 500bhp. I bet the V8 sounds nice with this power.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I went from the TT to a Merc CLK 270CDI as I needed something with low running costs due to buying a house. The CLK has been by far the cheapest car I have ever owned, hasnt cost me a thing in running costs over the last 18 months/25k miles.

I now part own a new Merc E-Class Cabrio with my dad which is great on the weekends but I am looking at a replacement for the CLK, and am thinking 335d or possibly a 635d if I can justify spending the extra 10k on top of the 335d just for work use.


----------

